# Insegnante di ballo, di spagnolo...



## RCLB

Ciao a tutti! Ho trovato in un dizionario che:
*●Professore: *Chi insegna ad un’università o in un altro istituto di istruzione terziaria. 
*●Insegnante:* Chi insegna ai bambini ed agli adolescenti ad una scuola, che si occupa di istruzione primaria e secondaria.

Ma quello che insegna _ballo _oppure _inglese_ per esempio, è un insegnate anche o c'è un'altra parola per definire questo professionista?


----------



## giovannino

Secondo il Treccani “professore “ è chi insegna all’università o nella scuola secondaria: “un professore di liceo”, “un professore universitario “. “Docente”, più formale, si usa allo stesso modo; “un docente universitario “, “un docente di sostegno, “il collegio dei docenti “. Insegnante” é il termine più generico ma non si usa per i professori universitari. Si può usare per tutti gli insegnanti della scuola pubblica e per chiunque insegni privatamente: un insegnante a tempo indeterminato, un insegnante di yoga.


----------



## Mary49

RCLB said:


> Ma quello che insegna _ballo _per esempio, è un insegnante anche o c'è un'altra parola per definire questo professionista?


Per il ballo / la danza c'è anche la parola "maestro/a".


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> Per il ballo / la danza c'è anche la parola "maestro/a".


Non so perche ma  direi "maestro di ballo" e "insegnante di danza".


----------



## Mary49

Pietruzzo said:


> Non so perche ma  direi "maestro di ballo" e "insegnante di danza".


----------



## bearded

RCLB said:


> Professore: Chi insegna ad  in un’università o in un altro istituto di istruzione terziaria.


Questa definizione non è esatta: in Italia anche chi insegna nella scuola media inferiore (età 11-13) o nei ginnasi-licei (età 14-18) è chiamato 'professore'.
Inoltre, a parte la danza,  'insegnante' è una parola generica per indicare chi insegna: maestri e professori sono entrambi insegnanti.  Se dico ad es. ''provengo da una famiglia di insegnanti'', non indico l'  ''ordine e grado'' delle scuole in cui questi insegna(va)no.


----------



## giginho

Buongiorno a tutti,

gli insegnanti di danza, se hanno il relativo diploma per la disciplina che insegnano (previo esame, ovviamente) e sono iscritti alla relativa associazione di categoria, si chiamano "maestri", altrimenti sarebbero "istruttori". "Insegnante di danza" è un termine generico (non gradito a chi è maestro di danza) che può indicare sia i maestri sia gli istruttori.

Nel parlato di chi non è addentro al mondo della danza, sono tutti maestri coloro i quali tengono corsi di danza, che siano abilitati o meno all'insegnamento, ma questa è un'altra cosa.

Nel mondo del tennis, abbiamo anche qui vari livelli per chi deve insegnare e vi sono istruttori e maestri a seconda di quanti esami hanno superato.

Per quello che riguarda il mondo della scuola concordo con Bearded.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ..... in Italia anche chi insegna nella scuola media inferiore (età 11-13) o nei ginnasi-licei (età 14-18) è chiamato 'professore'. .... 'insegnante' è una parola generica per indicare chi insegna: maestri e professori sono entrambi insegnanti.


Sono d'accordo, vorrei solo aggiungere che il termine _professore _è collegato con un certo tipo di diploma, quindi (almeno dalle mie parti) funziona anche come titolo, p.e. _prof. Anastasio Boninsegnanti. _

Di conseguenza, anche un insegnante nella scuola elementare, oppure uno che da lezioni di spagnolo in privato, può essere un _professore _se dispone del relativo diploma.


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Sono d'accordo, vorrei solo aggiungere che il termine _professore _è collegato con un certo tipo di diploma, quindi (almeno dalle mie parti) funziona anche come titolo, p.e. _prof. Anastasio Boninsegnanti. _



Ciao Francis!

Colgo l'occasione, visto che ne fai esplicita menzione, per far notare che in Italia il titolo di professore (esempio "prof. Ciccio Pernacchia") è disciplinato per legge (almeno per quanto riguarda le professioni mediche). Discorso diverso invece se si parla di un uso "quotidiano" della parola professore (ovvero: non accompagnato dal nome e cognome, quindi quando professore non vuole essere un titolo).

In italiano, la frase "il mio professore di spagnolo" mi fa pensare al fatto che il parlante studi lingue (al liceo/università). Se invece frequenti una scuola tipo l'istituto Cervantes, allora colui che ti insegna sarà l'insegnante di spagnolo e non il professore.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> se dispone del relativo diploma.


Generalmente una laurea (seguita di solito dalla ''abilitazione'' all'insegnamento).


----------



## giginho

bearded said:


> Generalmente una laurea (seguita di solito dalla ''abilitazione'' all'insegnamento).



e seguita da una (cosiddetta) cattedra, ovvero da un contratto di assunzione presso una facoltà ufficialmente riconosciuta dallo Stato. In quel caso anche in Italia si una Prof. Tizio Caio


----------



## francisgranada

giginho said:


> .....  Discorso diverso invece se si parla di un uso "quotidiano" della parola professore (ovvero: non accompagnato dal nome e cognome, quindi quando professore non vuole essere un titolo).
> 
> In italiano, la frase "il mio professore di spagnolo" mi fa pensare al fatto che il parlante studi lingue (al liceo/università). Se invece frequenti una scuola tipo l'istituto Cervantes, allora colui che ti insegna sarà l'insegnante di spagnolo e non il professore.


Ciao Gigi (non ti "vedo" da tanto tempo ....)

Sì, hai ragione e sono d'accordo. Anzi, nel linguaggio "quotidiano" ho sentito usare il termine professore anche nei casi in cui la detta persona di fatto non era un professore.  Ecco un esempio che mi ricordo, una domanda da parte di uno studente al politecnico di Torino: _"Buongiorno, professor Grego non c'è?"_ Quel "professor Grego" era_ ing. Greco_, un assistente/ricercatore, ma non un professore nel vero  senso della parola.



bearded said:


> Generalmente una laurea (seguita di solito dalla ''abilitazione'' all'insegnamento).


Sì, chiaro (non conosco bene tutto il sistema, ma da noi funziona più o meno ugualmente).


----------



## Mary49

Vorrei precisare (e mi scuso se è già stato detto) che la laurea conferisce il titolo di "dottore" e non quello di "professore", a cui si arriva dopo l'abilitazione all'insegnamento.


----------



## giovannino

Mary49 said:


> Vorrei precisare (e mi scuso se è già stato detto) che la laurea conferisce il titolo di "dottore" e non quello di "professore", a cui si arriva dopo l'abilitazione all'insegnamento.


Concordo, però, parlando sempre di professori di scuola secondaria, penso che sia possibile superare un concorso, conseguendo l’abilitazione all’insegnamento ma senza vincere una cattedra. Penso che solo con l’assegnazione di una cattedra e il superamento dell’anno di prova si diventi professore.


----------



## Mary49

Chi è legittimato a fregiarsi del titolo di professore? - Notizie Scuola
Il titolo di professore viene utilizzato per gli insegnanti di entrambi i gradi della scuola secondaria. Esso è accordato sia a quanti siano assunti in ruolo, a tempo indeterminato, sia a quanti ricevano un incarico di insegnamento a tempo determinato....può fregiarsi del titolo di _professore di scuola secondaria_ solo chi è in possesso di abilitazione all’insegnamento"


giovannino said:


> Penso che solo con l’assegnazione di una cattedra e il superamento dell’anno di prova si diventi professore.


----------



## giovannino

Mary49 said:


> Chi è legittimato a fregiarsi del titolo di professore? - Notizie Scuola
> Il titolo di professore viene utilizzato per gli insegnanti di entrambi i gradi della scuola secondaria. Esso è accordato sia a quanti siano assunti in ruolo, a tempo indeterminato, sia a quanti ricevano un incarico di insegnamento a tempo determinato....può fregiarsi del titolo di _professore di scuola secondaria_ solo chi è in possesso di abilitazione all’insegnamento"


Allora mi sbagliavo. Grazie del link. Vorrei avere la tua abilità nella ricerca su Google!


----------



## Mary49

giovannino said:


> Allora mi sbagliavo. Grazie del link. Vorrei avere la tua abilità nella ricerca su Google!


Prego. Avrei potuto dirlo senza Google, perché sono io stessa una professoressa, ma così è meglio...


----------



## RCLB

Va bene, grazie. E rispetto a  *Allievo *e* Alunno*?


----------



## giovannino

RCLB said:


> Va bene, grazie. E rispetto a  *Allievo *e* Alunno*?


Dovrai aprire un altro thread.


----------

